# MA' Suppliers



## KenpoTess

Here's a listing of various suppliers offering to all different Systems of Martial Arts.  

If you have a comment on a particular supplier.. review or want to vent about them .. This is the place 

Anshin Martial Arts Attire 

Get your Hakama here and alot of other  apparel.

Asian World of Martial Arts 

We order from Asian world -Pretty good 

Bugei Trading Company 

(specializing in Swords/armor and weaponry)

Century Martial Arts 

This is our Main Supplier.. Excellent!

Please feel free to add your favorite Suppliers~!


----------



## Cryozombie

Bugei is awesome.

http://www.ninjutsu.com/store.shtml - Ninjutsu Videos and Training goods


----------



## pknox

For the grapplers/MMA guys (and gals) out there there is also:

Ringside:
http://www.ringside.com/store/departments.asp

Everlast:
http://www.everlastboxing.com/

Brazilian Fightwear:
http://www.brazilianfightwear.com/store/stores_app/store.asp?Store_Id=117&page_id=5

Jiu Jitsu Pro Gear:
http://jiujitsuprogear.com/

Tapout:
http://www.inyaface.com/no_flash.htm

MMA Gear.com
http://www.mmagear.com/

Casca-Grossa:
http://www.casca-grossa.com/store/dynamicIndex.asp

Attitude Apparel (Royce Gracie's clothing line):
http://www.attitudeapparel.com/homepage.htm

On The Mat:
http://www.onthemat.com/shoppingcart-main.html

Rio Fightwear (Very nice!)
http://riofightwear.com/index.html

M Kimonos (they also carry the V&M line):
http://www.mkimonos.com/

Gracie Brothers:
http://www.gracie-brothers.com/

NHB Gear:
http://www.nhbgear.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv

Atama:
http://www.atamakimonos.com/index_enter.htm

Kikskin:
http://www.kikskin.com/

Red Nose:
http://www.rednoseusa.com/index_enter.htm


----------



## Pacificshore

Here are a several I've used in the past:

www.martialartssuperstore.com

Plenty of different brands at competitive prices.


www.Sakura-0.com

Good selection, and great coustomer service.


www.ki-international.com

For great quality uniforms.


www.Kwon.com

Quality stuff....bit pricey tho.


www.discountmartialarts.com

Competitive pricing and $2.95 shipping


www.Juka.com

Another site for quality uniforms


These are but a few that I've dealt with over the years


----------



## Pacificshore

Here are a several I've used in the past:

www.martialartssuperstore.com

Plenty of different brands at competitive prices.


www.Sakura-0.com

Good selection, and great coustomer service.


www.ki-international.com

For great quality uniforms.


www.Kwon.com

Quality stuff....bit pricey tho.


www.discountmartialarts.com

Competitive pricing and $2.95 shipping


www.Juka.com

Another site for quality uniforms


These are but a few that I've dealt with over the years


----------



## KenpoTess

Every Weapon Link Possible  

Amazing listing~


----------



## pknox

That is nice.  Some of the antique stuff looks really cool.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *That is nice.  Some of the antique stuff looks really cool. *



yeah it sure did~!!  now if only had the $$ to get it *G*


----------



## Old Tiger

www.kampfgear.com


----------



## MisterMike

http://www.bujindesign.com

I purchased my hakama from them and just love it.

OK - one plug for my own little venture... www.ancientscents.com

If you email me from martialtalk, I'll hook you up


----------



## KenpoTess

Some great sites everyone~! Thanks~!!


----------



## pknox

Here's another one I found today that I'd like to add...

http://www.jiujitsustore.com/index.html


----------



## angrywhitepajamas

www.nbstore.com
Nichibeibuissan

The only place in San Jose that carries Shuko at the price a full time student can afford.

And great Kimonos too.


----------



## Ceicei

I like http://www.blackbeltshop.com

It's one of the few sites that carry some hard to find specific model weapons (other than on the century website).


----------



## ThirdDegreeBurn

where I get my stuff. great Canadian store.
http://www.martialartssupply.on.ca


----------



## triwahine

I just found this post!  Good stuff.

I have used:

www.tigerstrike.com
www.martialartsmart.com

got pretty good prices from both and descent shipping rates to HI.


----------



## Seig

I primarily use Century MA for most of our needs, but I have to say, for heavy weight uniforms, the Jukas cannot be beat!


----------



## bushidomartialarts

mti trading in california.  great service, quick turnaround, about 75% of century price with better quality.


----------



## patroldawg27

for top of the line sport karate uniforms and sparring gear check out www.rekonize.com


----------



## fnorfurfoot

I use three different suppliers.  Century, Asian World, and Tiger Claw.  I use Century for their student's sparring gear, Asian World for weapons and patches and Tiger Claw for uniforms and belts.

www.centuryfitness.com

www.tigerclaw.com

Just as a note to any Shaolin Kempo instructors.  If you use the blue belt with green stripe and green belt with brown stripe belts, Tiger Claw will make them with no set up charge, they only add a dollar or two to the cost of the belt for the stripe, and they can be ready in a week.  I used to have Century make them for me and they charges something like $20 or $30 for a set up charge each time I needed them made and it took them a month to get them to me.


----------



## Kacey

I get most of my class's stuff from www.masterlineco.com - great prices for wholesalers; no minimum, short turn-around.  Just be aware that you have to use IE; when I use Firefox (my usual browser) it won't let me log in to see the catalog.  Also, the prices in the catalog are different than they are for wholesalers, but signing up was a matter of calling them, providing the name of my class and a phone number, and that was it.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

For Martial Arts clothing; T-shirts, sweatshirts, long sleeved shirts, muscle shirts and hoodies.
Classic, Tournament, Big Robot, Little Dragon and Supervillian styles.

Superaction.com


----------



## Brother John

www.karatedepot.com


----------



## fightingfat

I own and run my own Martial Arts Store called Crouching Tiger. We have some hard to get/ high quality stuff. We'd appreciate any support!

www.crouchingtiger.co.uk


----------



## Grenadier

For gi's:

If you have your own school, then talk to Marcus about getting a wholesale account for uniforms:

http://www.tokon.com

You're going to save a good bit of $$$ over the regular retail prices, especially with the premium lines.  

They'll also do the embroidery if you want your school's logo on there.


----------



## wee_blondie

www.muaythaistuff.com

Based in Thailand, they got some cool gear.  Shipping takes ages so be warned.

They also have a downloadable muay thai arcade game......(no wonder I never do any work!)


----------



## Jade Tigress

www.ditdajow.com

and

www.shaolinbrand.com


----------



## ejaazi

www.tozando.com


The S & H is a little costly, but their products are of the highest quality.


----------



## MarkBarlow

Kiyota Company out of Baltimore has a good selection and very reasonable prices.  I've been happy with the judogi and hakama I've gotten from them.


----------



## IcemanSK

For Kukkiwon Taekwondo (WTF) style gear, I like:

Sangmoosa.com

USATekno.net/america

For belts: EosinPanther.com


----------



## TheArtofDave

primetimefightgear.com stuff seems a little pricey but if you're looking for a good mma training glove, bag glove, or just a cross train glove then looks like they offer great protection for your hands. provided you also use hand wraps if that's your thing.

Revgear.com do your research but most of their stuff is top quality.

I do not like Century. Have not had the best track record with them as far as gear is concerned.


----------

